# replace porch post on concrete slab



## maa40 (Mar 23, 2008)

need suggestions for replacing the porch supports on a concrete deck/porch.
We have rotting cast iron (circa 1950s) holding up the roof of the front porch.
I want to replace it with something simple and less likely to rot.
Wood posts in a bracket that holds the wood off the concrete surface would be fine. To do that I would have to drill into the concrete to secure the brackets but am worried I will crack the concrete as the posts fit right on the edge of the concrete. 

I am in south florida. Any suggestions for me?
thanks


----------



## wire_twister (Feb 19, 2008)

I drilled one hole in the center at the bottom, inserted a rod, then drilled the porch, slid the rod in the hole with the post over it, and secured it at the top. The rod keeps the bottom from sliding if someone leans on it, and the screws at the top keep the whole post from twisting around the rod. It worked for me.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

You may need to use a 2X4 "T" to support the porch roof weight while you're replacing the posts.
I used pressure-treated 4X4s as main post supports on our porch roof. You can get square cast aluminum brackets with four very short little "legs" with a hole in the middle to keep the wood from ocntacting the concrete. Get brand-name pressure-treated wood with a 50-year warranty.
I covered and boxed the 4X4 posts with cypress boards to match our house siding. You can cover wood with anything that can be screwed or nailed to it of course.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------

